# can't use new mp3 player 'cos no driver to download from site



## endee2 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello there,
Hope someone can help us.
My son got a new mp3 player for christmas and is unable to use it as there is no driver download for his make on the website.

It is a Ministry of Sound 128mb, Stix Lite XS series. The model number is MOSMP076DE

It came with a disc to load the software, which we used and the Musicmatch jukebox application loaded perfectly, the trouble is that, in order for my son to download or upload (don't know the right phrase) music from the internet or from our computer (stuff he has on file), we have to download a drver for his particular mp3 player, We click on all the right links and get to the page which has a long list and pictures of all the mp3 players supported by this cd/software/website whatever, and his one is not there.

This seems ridiculous as the cd actually came with the player, you would think that it would be there!

We are running windows 98 and are not very technically minded, which is why I am here asking you Q's.

Hope you can help

Nan


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi,

This is a very difficult one to tackle. Have been looking around and can’t find much info. However, I have been doing some research and think I found out who makes this player.- it is a company called Perception Digital. The website is http://www.perceptiondigital.com The original name for the player is FuXion Genie (model PD-098-01). There are three sets of extra drivers on the website and also firmware updates, but I have no idea which one might be best for you to use. They do mention an 'MS version', but wether they mean 'Ministry of Sound' or not I don't know. You need to take a look at the information, because I have no way to verify this information since I don't have the player where I can visibly examine it to see how close it is. Just wanted to provide you with some more leads, nothing more.

You might also take a look here for more information:

http://www.perceptiondigital.com/products/audio/FuXion_Rainbow/software.html

Sorry I can’t be more help, but this total info is just not there without a great deal of research that I don’t have time for right now. Good Luck!


----------



## endee2 (Dec 27, 2004)

*thank you for replying*

Mark,
thanks for replying, will check out all the leads you have given me, hopefully something will come of it.
Thank you for taking the time to try to help.
There is a helpline at £1.50 per minute!!  but thought I'd try here before I bankrupt myself phoning them.

Nan


----------



## sweetafton (Jan 3, 2005)

Here is the driver, I had a similar problem! Took ages to find:



www.ministryofsound.com/mos/ ministryofsound/sections/audio/news.htm


----------



## Mark Eyles (Jan 9, 2005)

*MP3 Stix Lite*

I brought the same model for my Daughter and was having the same problems as yourself. if you download version 9 of Musicmatch (connect to internet) and then once downloaded 9 and opened musicmatch click on Portable device (make sure your Stix is attached to PC) ....and you should find, as I did, that it will automaticaly start down loading the music in the library. Good luck!!


----------



## Reddwarf (Jan 13, 2005)

*MP3 horror*

My daughter bought the same model for me at Christmas, I had it working loaded music on to it, decided to change music now computer doesnt reconize the player. Ive tried all the above to no avail, whats next.
PS Im 51 years old and am getting tired of buying or getting stuff that dies after a short while.


----------



## DaithiB (Jan 16, 2005)

*DaithiB*



endee2 said:


> Hello there,
> Hope someone can help us.
> My son got a new mp3 player for christmas and is unable to use it as there is no driver download for his make on the website.
> 
> ...


Hi there,I have the same problem with a Neon-Oxy 512 mp3 player which came with a driver for windows98 but when you try to connect to usb the p.c. does not recognise it.Anyone out there got any ideas?


----------

